# Lionfish Trip 2-18-2014



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

We continued working our way through a set of scientific reefs today. Most of these we hit last year...but are ones we have to KEEP CLEAR. Numbers were smaller because of the previous visits....we brought in around 150 fish (mostly off the pyramid in the pics....one we had not hit before)- have to check the #'s once they have all been dissected.
The last pic show a 10-15 lb grouper that was on the reef......nestled right in with the lions....but wasn't interested in them + seemed happy to have them gone!
We were about 25 miles from the Pensacola pass - 110' of water, slight current, 62 degrees. Vis ranged from 40-80 feet.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats good stuff! No video?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good read here: http://www.popularmechanics.com/out...t-way-to-get-rid-of-invasive-species-eat-them Grouper actually started pulling lionfish off the spear before cutting off the barbs.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> Thats good stuff! No video?


Those are out of the video. I didn't have much time to film before I had to put the camera down and start killing.......but I'll post some video when I get it edited.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Great color in the pics...gopro? Looks like you clean up on some bigger Lions too. :thumbsup: What type collection bag you using? Like it? thx.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice job, nice post, thanks*


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a good day of diving.... this "tailless" lionfish came off of the same reef in the photo.... looks like something tried to eat it but may have gotten into the spines & decided against it.... it was completely healed over...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Seems like Florida would start a bounty for these like Louisiana did for the nutria...oh who the hell am I kidding...


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Great color in the pics...gopro? Looks like you clean up on some bigger Lions too. :thumbsup: What type collection bag you using? Like it? thx.


Custom camera....lots of artificial light.
I'm using a bag that is made by a local dive supply company "a+ Marine supply".
They are a wholesaler....but MBTDivers stocks them. They work well...although they need a stronger handle. Great bag for the money.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kill them all and eat them up! We cleaned an cooked a ton of them the other night and its the whitest flaky fish ever! fried some and then grilled in aluminum bags a few different ways and it was awesome!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice stills Scott, I'd love to see the video!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Wharf Rat said:


> Seems like Florida would start a bounty for these like Louisiana did for the nutria...oh who the hell am I kidding...


Not trying to be rude, but where have you been?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> Not trying to be rude, but where have you been?


I don't think that's rude...maybe an asshole way of telling me there is a bounty already, but not rude. I don't dive or spear and I don't see much talk about any bounty on here, so pardon my ignorance...I hope you will forgive me.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

A bounty would be news to me.
Some of the dive shops WERE giving some store credit for bringing in lionfish.....but I don't think that is happening any more.
If you catch a tournament - you could win some cash.
Some of the local guys are feeling out the wholesale market....but I don't think it's taken off yet.
Again....no bounty. FWC,county,city,ect..... Haven't decided to come off any cash for this cause yet.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is the video from this trip!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice vid! Water looked really clear.


----------

